# FREE plans/instructions for easy to make Magic Box!



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

FREE plans/instructions for easy to make magic box! 
no, this is not my own invention, it's been around a LONG time....
but they're fun to make and fun to show to the little ones especially. (put a coin or favorite candy inside so they get a prize when they open it!)
i hope this puts a smile on someone's face, my boxes all have given me tons of fun!
needed: 
table saw 
1x4 pine 
screws 
glue 
use the table saw to make 6 exact 4" squares. 
then tilt blade to 45* as shown below and 45 all 4 sides exact as well....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*next...*

Then glue edges together with weighted clamps and wood glue for an hour. 
then predrill and sink long screws (2") into the edges to strengthen the glue joints. 
people will tug and twist a lot on these.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

When finished, stain/varnish/paint/decorate to taste. 
if stained, be sure to seal it with clear coat before passing it around. 
your finished box should look similar to this. 
The other boxes shown ARE my originals and more can be seen here if anyone is interested.
http://www.youtube.com/user/MickeySoume

*enjoy*


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I made 2 of these boxes. But I made all of the squares 3.5" instead of 4". They were pretty easy to do. 

I put a knob on top of them and used the same style of knobs to give them feet. One just has stain on it and I painted the other one.

The kids (young and old) are having fun with them. :thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

dang! i'm jealous! those look WAY better than MY piece of crap!

GREAT JOB! i love the addition of the feet too. now do some in hardwood..... lol

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks. Those are from a 1x4" pine board I had. The miter cuts aren't quite perfect, so there are little gaps. 

I am going to make a couple more, but each square will be 2.5". That would make it even easier for the little guys to get their fingers around it. 

I'll also make sure to put the screw through the lid to hold the knob on before I assemble the box. 

These were fun to make. Thanks for posting the instructions!


----------

